# Fox Meadow Standard Poodles



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The breeder of my three eldest Standard poodles has puppies available.
My three have Champion lines from Pinafore, Bay Breeze, Anseth, Wessex, Maenell, Eaton, Heza, Leeron and Marquis. She knows that I am posting this.
Kathryn can be reached easiest by phone; (804) 732-7313 or [email protected]
Brown UKC litter, 3 month old (2F, 5M) and 4 1/2 month old white male, silver male and 2 dark apricot males.
She is an AKC Preferred Breeder.


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Can anyone give me any information on this breeder? Feel free to pm me. Thanks.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there a website?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What is an "AKC preferred breeder"? I tried to look it up on their site and this is all I could find.

"AKC is not affiliated with and does not license or endorse any breeders, including those listed on this site. AKC has no control over their business practices and is not liable for any dealings between you and any breeders. AKC does not sell dogs and makes no warranty or guarantee as to the health, quality, parentage or any value of any dogs. The AKC accepts no responsibility for any transaction between seller and buyer. These listings are provided as a service to the public." 

Oh and here's the website Olie:
http://www.standardpoodle.us/


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> What is an "AKC preferred breeder"? I tried to look it up on their site and this is all I could find.
> 
> "AKC is not affiliated with and does not license or endorse any breeders, including those listed on this site. AKC has no control over their business practices and is not liable for any dealings between you and any breeders. AKC does not sell dogs and makes no warranty or guarantee as to the health, quality, parentage or any value of any dogs. The AKC accepts no responsibility for any transaction between seller and buyer. These listings are provided as a service to the public."
> 
> ...


I would also like to know what is a AKC preferred breeder ?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I could call myself an AKC preferred Breeder just as I could call myself the Queen of Curly Coats. .......where did that title originate?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

this is all I could find when I googled it : http://www.standardpoodle.us/Home_Page.php


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

april1694 said:


> Can anyone give me any information on this breeder? Feel free to pm me. Thanks.


April, you will need to call Kathryn. She's an old time breeder, she does it mostly by phone and will email you any info. Some of her lines are Marquis there in VA. She reduced the number of dogs and moved into Petersburg.


----------

